# Buying internet DUTY FREE-is this credible/reliable?



## Match Stick (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Guys/Gals,

This thread is a result from another. I made an offer to buy an old used box of Cuban RyJ's for half of what I can buy them over the net.

I found the following link:
http://www.idontreadrules.com

and they have the RyJ's vintage #1 t/a for 106 Euros. Sweet deal, hard to believe. Afraid to say, I never purchased sticks over the net. Does anyone know of this vender in Nigeria? Better yet, purchased from this vendor?

I see their picts of Cohiba sticks and the lables look hokey, but could be low resolution. Looking for the feadback


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You can't mention Cuban Cigar sources out here.

There are strict rules about this in the Forum.

You need to edit your post or a Mod needs to and this needs to be a more generic question or taken to PM.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Match stick see above... you need to edit your post... also please read the faqs, stickies and rules...


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Match stick see above... you need to edit your post... also please read the faqs, stickies and rules...


:tpd:


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

OMFG. Did you miss my post in the other thread? YOU CAN'T DISCUSS VENDORS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!:c


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

This is at least the third thread in which I see this link posted.

What are you trying to do?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

:tpd: :bn :sb


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

o I hope this is a double feature. o


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

i smell .... :mn !!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Kayak_Rat said:


> o I hope this is a double feature. o


TRIPLE feature Zach :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> TRIPLE feature Zach :r


Oh the humanity. It is amazing the lack of common sense some people exhibit over such a large public forum. We were always taught to keep the "special" child locked up in the basement.

WHO LEFT THE DOOR OPEN AGAIN!!!!!:bn


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> OMFG. Did you miss my post in the other thread? YOU CAN'T DISCUSS VENDORS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!:c


C'mon Joe, we know by now the dumbass newbies NEVER read the welcome emails they are sent...especially the rules they don't wanna follow.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> C'mon Joe, we know by now the dumbass newbies NEVER read the welcome emails they are sent...especially the rules they don't wanna follow.


The monster stirs. Let the feasting begin. It is about time to sacrifice a newbie anyway.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Dee Dee Dee


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> C'mon Joe, we know by now the dumbass newbies NEVER read the welcome emails they are sent...especially the rules they don't wanna follow.


Yea and this week has seemed to be really bad. This is what the 3rd or 4th one this week. I still consider myself new, but reading is such an important thing. Stickies are your friend. Silly newbs:sl


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

The guys rg is down to one.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

:sl :sl :sl 


o 

Got to read the "Stickies"


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> The guys rg is down to one.


Zero


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

-2... Hehe!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

-10


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Die, thread! Die!!:gn


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Sigh:hn Here we go again


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mmblz said:


> Dee Dee Dee


i agree... "dee dee dee"

ps - are you all done dinging his RG now? or should we just line up every single member until it reaches -2000? i think he's got the point.

pss - next time you see a drive by shooting, why don't you hop in your own car and start spraying bullets and the dead bodies, that'll help.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> i agree... "dee dee dee"
> 
> ps - are you all done dinging his RG now? or should we just line up every single member until it reaches -2000? i think he's got the point.
> 
> pss - next time you see a drive by shooting, why don't you hop in your own car and start spraying bullets and the dead bodies, that'll help.


Fear not Greg. Should he post an apology, his RG will sky rocket in no time!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

true, true.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

What a moroon. I am newbie and did not read all the rules but you just need to use common sense. Of course thats something that you cannot teach.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> i agree... "dee dee dee"


i was looking for a picture of carlos hitting himself in the head with his microphone, but couldn't find one..


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

mmblz said:


> i was looking for a picture of carlos hitting himself in the head with his microphone, but couldn't find one..


Not a microphone, equally as satfisfying

-Steve


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

-22 RG - I think he realizes his mistake. Now we're waiting for a 'fess up.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Fear not Greg. Should he post an apology, his RG will sky rocket in no time!


Good stuff :r


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I say he should be hung at sunrise.:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Maybe this guy need a quick Email:z


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, I remember not mentioning vendors was a big thing in the first email out get when you sign up. This guy obviously didn't read anything.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

IHT said:


> i agree... "dee dee dee"
> 
> ps - are you all done dinging his RG now? or should we just line up every single member until it reaches -2000? i think he's got the point.
> 
> pss - next time you see a drive by shooting, why don't you hop in your own car and start spraying bullets and the dead bodies, that'll help.


Well said!

My suggestion to this poster would be to make your apology, learn from it, read and get yourself some knowledge about what goes on here, and then jump over to the *New Gorilla Forum*, introduce yourself, and "make some friends!"


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Maybe this guy need a quick Email:z


Done! Now we wait:s


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Well said!
> 
> My suggestion to this poster would be to make your apology, learn from it, read and get yourself some knowledge about what goes on here, and then jump over to the *New Gorilla Forum*, introduce yourself, and "make some friends!"


You know... if you look at the *5* posts he made, three of them contained a no-no that had to be edited by a moderator... the other two, well they were along the same lines with out crossing the line. He joined and jumped fully into the jungle without bothering to read the rules... the rules that are explained in your welcoming email. He joined 3 days ago, plenty of time to make a post in the NGF read the rules, faqs and stickies. But, he either didn't bother or didn't feel the rules applied to him. He has a lot of explaining to do as to why he feels the rules don't apply to him, or why he just ignored them.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Popcorn, get cher popcorn here! Popcorn, get cher popcorn right here!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You know... if you look at the *5* posts he made... He has a lot of explaining to do as to why he feels the rules don't apply to him, or why he just ignored them.


I absolutely agree that he has some explaining to do.
After reading the posts, a second time, he did not respond to any of the suggestions so possibly he hasn't even read them yet or anything about this forum for that matter. That's no excuse but at this point, I'd be willing to give him the benefit of doubt. He has a pm in his mailbox so let's see how this plays out.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

dyj48 said:


> Popcorn, get cher popcorn here! Popcorn, get cher popcorn right here!!!


o o o o o


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You know... if you look at the *5* posts he made, three of them contained a no-no that had to be edited by a moderator... the other two, well they were along the same lines with out crossing the line. He joined and jumped fully into the jungle without bothering to read the rules... the rules that are explained in your welcoming email. He joined 3 days ago, plenty of time to make a post in the NGF read the rules, faqs and stickies. But, he either didn't bother or didn't feel the rules applied to him. He has a lot of explaining to do as to why he feels the rules don't apply to him, or why he just ignored them.


yes, very true, and those issues were PM'ed to him by a moderator earlier today. we all noticed that in 3 of his 5 posts, he put a link (even twice in one post) to that vendor...

edit: 
it's been a while since i registered, but if i recall, new users get two emails from the site now, both with the rules and informing them to read the "stickies".


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't think he will really care about any of it -RG or anything else.

He was here for some instant gratification and couldn't get it. He will just move on. :2 

I could be wrong though....  

I'm having some JD now. :al


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I smell a Spammer.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I tried to thief 25.00 bux but lost...
I'm so ashamed!:r


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Done! Now we wait:s


Blake the true Gentleman of CS.
Thanks for helping us newbies. Lord knows we need it.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Trout, you still around?

Thought you were hooked, filleted, and consumed a while ago. :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> C'mon Joe, we know by now the dumbass newbies NEVER read the welcome emails they are sent...especially the rules they don't wanna follow.


Hey! :c Don't say never! There are some of us who even read all the stickies and FAQs before even joining up. There are numerous noobs that join every day with no major event. One bad apple spoils the bunch. But such is the way of life.


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> C'mon Joe, we know by now the dumbass newbies NEVER read the welcome emails they are sent...especially the rules they don't wanna follow.


Not True :u


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> C'mon Joe, we know by now the dumbass newbies NEVER read the welcome emails they are sent...especially the rules they don't wanna follow.





Twill413 said:


> Hey! :c Don't say never! There are some of us who even read all the stickies and FAQs before even joining up. There are numerous noobs that join every day with no major event. One bad apple spoils the bunch. But such is the way of life.


:r

Relative new guy (twill413) 1
Paul Mac 0

When your right your right. Isn't generalized newbie bashing almost as bad as sports fan bashing.  J/K It's just fun to see the new guys stand up and be right in the face of newbie hazing from the magiester.


----------



## Match Stick (Oct 23, 2006)

My apologies to everyone, I did not read read the rules. :hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:r


Match Stick said:


> My apologies to everyone, I did not read read the rules. :hn


Ok wel lI guess i'll be the 1st to bump his RG up:r I know im:bnim:z


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Match Stick said:


> My apologies to everyone, I did not read read the rules. :hn


You messed up, you apologized and I forgive give you. Give the rules and stickies a try and avoid this problem again in the future. Learn from the mistake and stick around. It will soon be forgotten.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Match Stick said:


> My apologies to everyone, I did not read read the rules. :hn


Who are you ?

Just enjoy and go with the flow.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

what a special way to start off at CS :r 

but no worries... we are a forgiving folk.

Welcome Match Stick! :w


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

well I guess we have all got to know him pretty well, congrats, Im sorry you have to start off with neg 27 ring gauge.
I hope smittys prediction comes true now that you have apologized


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

die thread die!
oops posted in same oh well...


----------



## Match Stick (Oct 23, 2006)

Revision of Post

I found an internet duty free shop that sells various brand at quite a low price, including accessories. I'm concerned about getting burnt, but the prices are tempting. Looking for feedback.

Send message and I'll share the link.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Well said!
> 
> My suggestion to this poster would be to make your apology, learn from it, read and get yourself some knowledge about what goes on here, and then jump over to the *New Gorilla Forum*, introduce yourself, and "make some friends!"





Match Stick said:


> Revision of Post
> 
> I found an internet duty free shop that sells various brand at quite a low price, including accessories. I'm concerned about getting burnt, but the prices are tempting. Looking for feedback.
> 
> Send message and I'll share the link.


It seems you have missed the point. You are a stranger here. You are asking for feedback from total strangers. I would suggest you follow Blake Lockhart's suggestions. Once you have established yourself and made some friends, you will undoubtedly find answers. Make an investment in CS and you will be rewarded. I would also suggest you fill out some of the info in your User Profile so we can get to know you.

My :2


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> It seems you have missed the point. You are a stranger here. You are asking for feedback from total strangers. I would suggest you follow Blake Lockhart's suggestions. Once you have established yourself and made some friends, you will undoubtedly find answers. Make an investment in CS and you will be rewarded. I would also suggest you fill out some of the info in your User Profile so we can get to know you.
> 
> My :2


:tpd: 
take the advice before more :BS hits the fan:2


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Match Stick said:


> Revision of Post
> 
> I found an internet duty free shop that sells various brand at quite a low price, including accessories. I'm concerned about getting burnt, but the prices are tempting. Looking for feedback.
> 
> Send message and I'll share the link.


You may want to let this vendor trolling thing go and just hang out for a while and get to know some of the people around here. Like was said earlier...go with the flow, get in some trades, etc.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Match Stick said:


> Revision of Post
> 
> I found an internet duty free shop that sells various brand at quite a low price, including accessories. I'm concerned about getting burnt, but the prices are tempting. Looking for feedback.
> 
> Send message and I'll share the link.


Much better, but you might want to let this thread die and just stick around and read for a while.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Dude - I will answer your question for you - but then you have to promise to read all of the stickies - make a post in the new Gorilla Forum and forget all about posting links. Deal? Okay - you asked:



Match Stick said:


> Revision of Post
> 
> I found an internet duty free shop that sells various brand at quite a low price, including accessories. *I'm concerned about getting burnt*, but the prices are tempting. Looking for feedback.
> 
> Send message and I'll share the link.


There is your answer. If you don't trust them then don't buy from them. Period. Got it? Happy reading!

Ron


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Match Stick said:


> Revision of Post
> 
> I found an internet duty free shop that sells various brand at quite a low price, including accessories. I'm concerned about getting burnt, but the prices are tempting. Looking for feedback.
> 
> Send message and I'll share the link.


:r
:r

Strike 4!!!!

o


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

haha :mn this applies so well right now. :r :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> *It seems you have missed the point*. _You are a stranger here_. You are asking for feedback from total strangers. I would suggest you follow Blake Lockhart's suggestions. _Once you have established yourself and made some friends_, you will undoubtedly find answers. *Make an investment in CS and you will be rewarded*. I would also suggest you fill out some of the info in your User Profile so we can get to know you.
> 
> My :2


Match Stick:

You just don't seem to get this place, and it is seeming more and more like you never will. :2


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Match Stick:
> 
> You just don't seem to get this place, and it is seeming more and more like you never will. :2


Listen to the pros Mr. Stick. Go get involved in the Newbie Sampler Trade and the Newbie Pay It Forward. Make some friends, acquire some good smokes (ISOMS may very well be included) and your RG and reputation will rise. Do not fret my young apprentice, the Dark Side of the force will pull you over in due time.


----------



## Match Stick (Oct 23, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Who are you ?
> 
> Just enjoy and go with the flow.


Just up dated my profile. From Indianapolis, but living in Beijing for the past 8 years. Tend to ISOM products for granted, I guess.

My apologies for the ignorance.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> Relative new guy (twill413) 1
> Paul Mac 0
> ...


He IS right, however the good newbies just happily post away and I never notice them till they aren't newbies cause they DO follow the rules lol


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

They gonna turn this into Jungle Gym...jim... !!


----------

